

Tell HN: Please downvote linkbaity headlines - drumdance

I can't believe how many "Please do/n't..." headlines I read today, and I didn't learn anything.
======
Madintelligence
But doesn't that still fulfil the request of anything that good hackers would
find interesting?

------
octopus
This is not Reddit, you can't downvote a story. You can flag a story or ignore
it. You can downvote only comments.

------
AznHisoka
I don't learn anything from 99% of HN posts.. My suggestion is to do something
else w/ your time.

